# Police Pursuit Crash Kills Virginia Off-Duty Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BECKY ROBINETTE WRIGHT*
_Special to Officer.Com News_

Police Officials say an off-duty Colonial Heights, Virginia police officer died early Saturday morning, Aug 12 when the vehicle he was driving was struck by a Chesterfield County police vehicle in pursuit of a wanted vehicle. The crash occurred at 1:20 a.m. on Boulevard (Route 1) just south of its intersection with Lakeview Avenue in Colonial Heights. 
Lieutenant James Hurst Sears, age 38, of Colonial Heights, died after being transported to Southside Regional Medical Center in Petersburg. 
Sgt. Kevin Barrick of the Virginia State Police said Chesterfield County Police were in pursuit of a 1997 Ford Aerostar van after the vehicle came through an accident scene in the 8600 block of Jefferson Davis Highway (Route 1) at a high rate of speed and driving erratically. When police tried to stop the vehicle, the driver of the van refused to stop and accelerated at a high rate of speed. Chesterfield Police then began to pursue the vehicle. The pursuit traveled south on Jefferson Davis Highway and entered into Colonial Heights. 
As the pursuit approached Lakeview Avenue, a vehicle pulled out from Lakeview Avenue attempting to make a left turn onto Boulevard. The Chesterfield officer swerved to miss that vehicle and collided head-on with the off-duty officers's vehicle which was traveling northbound on Boulevard. The Chesterfield police vehicle had it's emergency equipment activated during the pursuit and at the time of the crash. 
The Chesterfield officer was operating a 2004 Ford Crown Victoria marked police vehicle. The Chesterfield officer's name is not being released at this time at the request of the Chesterfield County Police Department. He was injured and transported to Virginia Commonwealth University Medical Center in Richmond with non-life threatening injuries. Sears was operating a 1989 Buick Regal. Both drivers were wearing safety belts. 
The wanted vehicle continued south on Boulevard where it crashed into a utility pole near the intersection of Lee Avenue. After the crash, the driver fled on foot. Police are currently searching for the driver of that vehicle. He is described as a heavy-set white male, wearing a checkered shirt, blue jean shorts and white shoes. The subject has tattoos on this arms and stomach. 
Police are asking that any person with information regarding the driver of the wanted vehicle, please contact the Colonial Heights Police Department, 804-520-9300 or Chesterfield County/Colonial Heights Crimesolvers, 804-748-0660. 
The fatality crash is being investigated by Virginia State Police Trooper G.M. Jenkins, Jr. and members of the Virginia State Police Crash Reconstruction Team. Any person that witnessed the pursuit or the crash, please contact the Virginia State Police, 804-553-3445. 
Sears was a member of Emmanuel Episcopal Church, Richmond, Va. and employed by the Colonial Heights Police Department for 17 years. Lt. Sears was working to complete his Criminal Justice degree at John Tyler Community College. 
Survivors include his wife, Jessica Burton Sears;children, Luke O., Claire O. and Noah H. Sears; parents, Tommy and Kay Sears of Henrico; brother, Matthew Thomas Sears of Richmond and an uncle, Philip A. Lively. 
A funeral service will be held Tuesday, August 15, 2006, 2 p.m. at Mount Pleasant Baptist Church, 3110 Greenwood Avenue, Colonial Heights with the Bishop Dallas Lauchner officiating. The family will receive friends following the service until 5 p.m. Flowers are welcome, or contributions may be made to the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints, Missionary Fund, C/O 308 Yorktown Drive,Colonial Heights, Va., 23834 or the Colonial Heights Police Department, Attention Auxiliary Police, 100A Hamilton Avenue,Colonial Heights, Va., 23834.

Condolences may be registered at www.ealvinsmall.com.


----------

